# I'm selling my original USB Gecko!



## PoptartHunter (Apr 15, 2019)

I have an original USB Gecko in mint condition. PM me to negotiate price. Some of you may remember me from the Wii days or have seen codes I made. I was on Codeleakers back then and GeckoCodes and a few other places.

Sorry in advance if this is in the wrong forum, move it if needed please.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 15, 2019)

This is not the good section, but you don't have access to the trading section yet (you need 100 posts).
I know USBGeckos are rare and some people are looking for them, so it benefit to not close your thread.

there is a min post count to try and prevent scam from new comers.
so, I don't know what other moderators/supervisor will think. maybe keep it open, or move it, or let someone with enough posts make the transaction in your behalf?


----------



## PoptartHunter (Apr 16, 2019)

Cyan said:


> This is not the good section, but you don't have access to the trading section yet (you need 100 posts).
> I know USBGeckos are rare and some people are looking for them, so it benefit to not close your thread.
> 
> there is a min post count to try and prevent scam from new comers.
> so, I don't know what other moderators/supervisor will think. maybe keep it open, or move it, or let someone with enough posts make the transaction in your behalf?


Thanks for the response. I'll try to post around a bit. It may be difficult though since I don't play Nintendo these days haha.


----------



## AMAROXXX (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm interested, do you still have it?


----------



## PoptartHunter (Apr 26, 2019)

AMAROXXX said:


> I'm interested, do you still have it?


Yes! Sorry for the late reply!


----------



## Skullface (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm also interested in it.


----------



## PoptartHunter (Apr 26, 2019)

Skullface said:


> I'm also interested in it.


PM me for more info.


----------



## Cylent1 (Apr 26, 2019)

I might be interested if right price but some reason I cannot PM you. 
(Maybe a mod could tell me why I cannot PM anybody)?


----------



## Skullface (Apr 26, 2019)

I can't send a PM to you.


----------



## AMAROXXX (Apr 26, 2019)

PoptartHunter said:


> PM me for more info.


I can't send private messages to anyone because i have newbie rank. Can i contact you somewhere else?


----------



## PoptartHunter (Apr 27, 2019)

add me on discord PoptartHunter#9465


----------

